# Quick pig slaughter Q



## dbunni (Dec 9, 2010)

What is the general usable % of meat from a pig?


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 9, 2010)

The dressing % of a pig varies a lot, depending on the amount of fat, the live weight of the pig, and it's age.  Generally, the fat, older pigs will dress higher than a small, thin, younger one.  Pigs dress out much higher than a ruminant, since they don't have a huge fermenting vat (rumen) inside.  So, in general, I would say that a pig would dress out from 65% to possibly 85%, with the norm around 70 - 75%.


----------



## dbunni (Dec 9, 2010)

We were sitting at the auction yesterday and this question came up.  They were running through some animals in the 230-275 range (averaging $50-$60) before we left.  Yes there were some sows over 400#, but not what I considered eddible!  I have a daughter in college with a husband in the military and their finances are tight (to say the least!).  So was contimplating the whole purchase/slaughter and divide issue.  Guess the moral to this story is never send mom to the auction and let her watch the fun!  

thank you ...


----------

